# Controller for 280kW induction motor?



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.rinehartmotion.com/products.html


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i've used a 300 hp Baldor AC drive injecting the dc direct to the buss and bypassing the 3-phase ac rectifier section. It's more industrial than automotive but could turn the motor.

http://www.baldor.com/brands/baldor...rives/acb-drives/acb530---l502-inverter-drive

Good luck and let us know if you get that california motor running...


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

The Rinehart PM250dx will be perfect for this motor. It's not in production yet (the higher voltage version is) but should be shortly. You'll probably have to send your motor to RMS to be characterized.


----------

